# [SOLVED] Coby Kyros obsolete?



## Capt.717 (Jul 14, 2012)

I've got one of the cheap Coby Kyros MID7024 models and have noticed that it no longer has any kind of app market support other than a tiny 3rd party library that has a very weak variety of things. I never really expected much from it, you get what you pay for, and I only wanted it for reading ebooks and manga. It's probably painfully obsolete now, but the hardware always counts for something.

Is it possible to just flash another, more functional OS on it? It's running Android 2.2, Kernel 2.6.32.9 right now, but it's pretty bad without the app market support. Is there any reason to keep this thing?


----------



## aureatron (Jul 20, 2012)

You can flash a custom ROM

Or

You can search for "blackmart alpha"


----------



## Capt.717 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Coby Kyros obsolete?*

"Blackmart alpha"? Never heard of that one. Sounds dangerous.


----------



## aureatron (Jul 20, 2012)

Capt.717 said:


> "Blackmart alpha"? Never heard of that one. Sounds dangerous.


Nope, its not dangerous.


----------

